# Test



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I bet this don;t work!









http://www.pbase.com/boxbrownie/d100


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Clicked your link & got a Nikon camera pic


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Alan,

Yes thats right, it's my first digital SLR camera (a collabaration between Nikon and Fuji) from a good few years ago, now residing quietly in a case under a table in the studio......I still can't "insert" pictures so will have to be content with linking my posts with the pbase sight (which I havent used since 2002 I think!).

Anyway now at least I can start showing off my watches!










Best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

David here's how to get the image in the post.

Right click on the picture. Right at the bottom of the list is properties click this.

Now in the box that appears, under Image Properties you will see Location and then the start of the location which is: http://mk23.image.pbase.com/u12/boxbrownie...417.cropped.jpg

now highlight and ctrl c to copy that location then, in your post, click the img button (the little picture of the tree).

Now in the box that appears ctrl v to paste the img location then click OK.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> David here's how to get the image in the post.
> 
> Right click on the picture. Right at the bottom of the list is properties click this.
> 
> ...


Aha thanks for that info Paul, but I have just found out my membership in Pbase has expired and they want MONEY!!!! to renew it.....bugger that, I could be buying watches! I will have to find somewhere else to host some piccies.

Thanks matey

Best regards David


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

David, I've just registered with 'Photobucket' & it seems fine - free as well! I think a few other forumers us it too


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok, trying with this now.......

nah it didnt work, got this error message....."

You are not allowed to use that image extension on this board. A valid format is: http://www.domain.com/picture.gif, an invalid format is: http://www.domain.com/picture.one.gif"

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok try this.......










Well that seems to work........slightly too well!

Whats the recommended size in here for posting?

Best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

best size is a max of 800 pixels wide if possible David and 100K or there abouts, anything bigger as you can see messes up the board layout and big file sizes are tiresome for those still on dial up.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Cheers Paul, very grateful for your help.

I shall have a poke around this afternoon and see what I can do tonight.

Best regards David


----------

